
Scientist Loses Award After Acceptance Presentation Full of Racy Photos - everdev
https://gizmodo.com/scientist-loses-distinguished-award-after-acceptance-pr-1827627780/
======
everdev
> I did not choose the photos my female students chose the photos and helped
> me set up the talk... Henry Mushinsky apparently has some kind of vendetta
> for me. He had no right to enter into my slide presentation and try to
> destroy me, if he thought he had the right to censure my slides why didn’t
> he just delete them.

It is kind of odd that the photos were censored by someone else but were still
considered inappropriate after being censored.

------
1996
Do we think private behavior of scientists impact the quality of their work,
or do we just want to punish them to make them comform to society norms? Like
even if you break the Enigma in WW2.

Morality is back to levels not seen since Victorianism.

~~~
jonhendry18
The private behavior of scientists may negatively effect the quality of other
scientists' work.

That said, I kind of do suspect that there will at some point be a "Footloose"
situation except with dancing banned by people of the far left instead of a
conservative preacher.

------
fifnir
I can only find a re-hash/copy-pasta of the story on google and the slides are
nowhere to be seen.

Isn't it reasonable to expect from journalists to try and get the pertinent
thing of this story rather than repeating a "they said/ he said" story ?

Either the guy is a creep or they massively overreacted , or somewhere in the
middle, but how are we to make an informed opinion of we can't see the actual
thing ?

~~~
hndamien
[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/turtle-
res...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/turtle-researcher-
women-photos-presentation-richard-vogt-a8450726.html)

~~~
hndamien
Some actual slides - [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5955327/Turtle-
resea...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5955327/Turtle-researchers-
award-rescinded-photos-scantily-clad-female-students.html)

------
yontherubicon
I'm guessing he showed a picture or two of his students all posing in the
field with a couple turtles, smiling with their find.

And, of course, prudish harridans must have gotten mad at him showing girls in
swimsuits and thrown a tantrum.

